# Aolong v3?



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2015)

So I found this page on moyu's form site. http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-56305-1-1.html Here are some of the photos of the cube http://imgur.com/a/Isada Reminds me of the Fangshi caps on an Aolong.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 17, 2015)

I never thought moyu would go to a capped design.:confused:


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 17, 2015)

maybe it will be.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 17, 2015)

Legal stickerless?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2015)

sneaklyfox said:


> Legal stickerless?



Might be.


----------



## Chree (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice... looking forward to this. And yeah, looks very Fangshi-like with those new caps. I like it.

The corners look to be changed again. We'll see how that affects the feel of the cube.


----------



## NTCuber (Mar 17, 2015)

Omg, whyy Moyu? And I'm interested in this capped design. Can't wait


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cant wait to replace my V1 with one of these  I've had my V1 for quite a long time. The corners look good, I like how they don't come apart on the bottom. My corners on my V1 have been weird lately and have fell apart a few times.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Mar 17, 2015)

Theyve changed the cubie design just so there will be fewer locking


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Theyve changed the cubie design just so there will be fewer locking



How so? I've used the Aolong v2 for a long time now and I've vary rarely gotten any lockups.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2015)

From what I can see sneaklyfox might right, this could be a bid for a legal stickerless cube.
Although from what I can see, unless the caps are embedded and flush with the non-colored plastic (which they aren't in the illustrations), it still shouldn't qualify as legal since it would have the same problem as stickerless cubes do


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hopefully they make a non capped one too, or just one with black caps otherwise I'll just have to forcecube one.


----------



## jt13 (Mar 17, 2015)

May be they are coming out with a new series of cubes. The ao series was pretty good. This might be the Hualong, and maybe we will see a huafu, and huashi.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 17, 2015)

jt13 said:


> May be they are coming out with a new series of cubes. The ao series was pretty good. This might be the Hualong, and maybe we will see a huafu, and huashi.



huapo


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 18, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> huapo


yes, they need to make a new 2x2, the lingpo is amazingly fast but it just locks up too much


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm glad that Moyu's coming out with a new cube. Honestly, but I hope it's not an Aolong V3.


Really I have nothing against Aolongs. But I think a new series would be nice. 



> From what I can see sneaklyfox might right, this could be a bid for a legal stickerless cube.
> Although from what I can see, unless the caps are embedded and flush with the non-colored plastic (which they aren't in the illustrations), it still shouldn't qualify as legal since it would have the same problem as stickerless cubes do



That would be awesome. Imagine if switchable caps became a thing? Neat


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 18, 2015)

I NEED DIS.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 18, 2015)

Lchu613 said:


> From what I can see sneaklyfox might right, this could be a bid for a legal stickerless cube.
> Although from what I can see, unless the caps are embedded and flush with the non-colored plastic (which they aren't in the illustrations), it still shouldn't qualify as legal since it would have the same problem as stickerless cubes do



Agreed. Unless it would look different in real life I don't think this would work. If they made the caps like the mini Fangshi it would work.. on that note. Fangshi! get on that!


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 18, 2015)

Colored plastic parts would need to be no thicker than 1.5mm under current regulations. Not sold that this is the case.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 18, 2015)

The _cooliest_ idea I've seen in a while.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2015)

pdilla said:


> The _cooliest_ idea I've seen in a while.


Cooliest?


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

This looks cool!


----------



## pdilla (Mar 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Cooliest?



Drake and Josh reference.


----------



## anothermau5 (Mar 18, 2015)

New MoYu AoLingDong confirmed xD


----------



## szalejot (Mar 18, 2015)

If this will be competition legal stickerless then I want one


----------



## kliang9299 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any information on when this would go on sale?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 18, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> Any information on when this would go on sale?



I'm not sure.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like aolong v1 pieces with different assembly for the piece (?)


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Mar 18, 2015)

and i just got the yueying...


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 18, 2015)

Two concerns I would have with this are it being competition legal as it appears the tiles might hang over the edge a little and caps popping off as Aolong has had trouble with that before on it's centers I believe.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 19, 2015)

I think this would result in people selling the tiles - it would replace the stickers. Therefore, CUSTOM COLOURED STICKERLESS. Nice job Moyu! Mechanism looks unchanged (Still AoLong) but caps is pretty nice.


----------



## PixelWizard (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd love to see a moyu megaminx rather than a even better 3x3 (since the v2 is good enough for me).


----------



## Ahuja777 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks Good!!!


----------



## shadyb (Mar 19, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> I'd love to see a moyu megaminx rather than a even better 3x3 (since the v2 is good enough for me).



AMEN.


----------



## Qber (Mar 20, 2015)

I am a stickerless person so this would be nice! Would like to see this implemented... well, maybe. like. on. a ... Megaminx... ya know. dat would be nice.


----------



## Popo4123 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe they are making this to get Feliks back to an AoLong


PS:dont hate just a theory


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 21, 2015)

PixelWizard said:


> I'd love to see a moyu megaminx rather than a even better 3x3 (since the v2 is good enough for me).



or an Improved 6x6


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> or an Improved 6x6



THIS

and a Cubic 7x7 ***.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

Moyu Hualong!! http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 21, 2015)

AOLONG V3!!!! AOLONG V3!!!! I'M GOING TO MAKE A VIDEO ON YOUTUBE ABOUT THIS RUMOUR! THANKS GUYS! AOLONG V3!!!


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Moyu Hualong!! http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html



Is that for real? Or am I just way behind in cube news? lol


----------



## Sweshiman (Mar 21, 2015)

sigh *Brings up wallet*


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Is that for real? Or am I just way behind in cube news? lol



It's cubezz dude.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It's cubezz dude.



ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## pdilla (Mar 21, 2015)

What's different about it? Are the center pieces a little different or is that just the lighting?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Moyu Hualong!! http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html



Weilong mixed with an AoLong. Could be good compilation.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 21, 2015)

Hualong? maybe be horrible, but you know I have to try it lol.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Hualong? maybe be horrible, but you know I have to try it lol.



How do you know if this is horrible?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2015)

This is this right? (I 'named' it the HuanLong... So close )


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

Another site : http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56-5mm_m1610.html


----------



## Asher Cho (Mar 21, 2015)

I want this cube


----------



## ANormalCuber (Mar 21, 2015)

I think it's the new Moyu Hualong. I just ordered it today from cubezz.com


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a feeling the Gans 356 will be better...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm loving the holes in the corner pieces

With the sharpened corners it looks like a 57mm Aolong and 56mm Congs YueYing had a baby... 56.5 Aolong with less rounded corners and holes in the pieces.


----------



## kliang9299 (Mar 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Moyu Hualong!! http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html



Looking at the mech, it looks like the rumored Weilong V3. Interesting.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Moyu Hualong!! http://www.cubezz.com/Buy-4651-MoYu+HuaLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Black.html



That is not this new Aolong v3 but the Weilong v3 and I have also ordered one.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 21, 2015)

What is different that makes people think it's a modified Weilong and not a modified Aolong? I have yet to try a Weilong. I ordered one from CubeZZ almost two months ago and still nothing.


----------



## Phinagin (Mar 21, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> That would be awesome. Imagine if switchable caps became a thing? Neat


I think switchable caps might be possible on new cube based on picture found in the page from the link in OP post. 
the blue face has a green edge which is not standard colour scheme which leads me to believe the caps are switchable.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> That is not this new Aolong v3 but the Weilong v3 and I have also ordered one.



I see you make YouTube videos, do you do reviews? You should make one of this cube when you get it.


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> This looks cool!



Gj MoYu


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

is it just me or does the hualong not look like the pictures in the OP at all?


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

maybe the pictures are less of an aolong v3 and more of proof of concepts?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I see you make YouTube videos, do you do reviews? You should make one of this cube when you get it.



Yep I'll have a review up on it when I get it.



cashis said:


> is it just me or does the hualong not look like the pictures in the OP at all?



Yeah cause the Hualong is a totally different cube from what I showed in the OP.


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Yeah cause the Hualong is a totally different cube from what I showed in the OP.



Haha, sorry. People were saying stuff about the HuaLong here. 
Do you think the cube in the op will be released? It doesnt make sense to me for MoYu to show this cube and then release the hualong.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> Haha, sorry. People were saying stuff about the HuaLong here.
> Do you think the cube in the op will be released? It doesnt make sense to me for MoYu to show this cube and then release the hualong.



I'm not sure.


----------



## BlazingDragon (Mar 24, 2015)

has any of got a moyu hualong yet? Is there going to be a stickerless version?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 24, 2015)

BlazingDragon said:


> has any of got a moyu hualong yet? Is there going to be a stickerless version?



You asked this half a day ago, the answer's still the same.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Mar 24, 2015)

this is interesting, because just in this moment, there are appearing new competitors in the cube market, think about the Zhisheng Kylin an anothers cubes available on lightake... wich are not from moyu , and are really good (maybe this is the movement to keep in the top, the last time i saw something similar, was when Dayan put on the market the Dayan VI panshi)


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 24, 2015)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> this is interesting, because just in this moment, there are appearing new competitors in the cube market, think about the Zhisheng Kylin an anothers cubes available on lightake... wich are not from moyu , and are really good (maybe this is the movement to keep in the top, the last time i saw something similar, was when Dayan put on the market the Dayan VI panshi)



Yuxin in has been around for awhile. The zhisheng I think just came as a surprise to people. The Panshi wasn't really a success for Dayan. I'm surprised when I see companies like Shengshou stay relatively quiet the past couple years. I'm wondering if they are planning something or happy when where they are at in the market as the "cheaper" option.


----------



## Blabber333 (Mar 25, 2015)

Intresting


----------

